# Bir zamanlar ??



## Beldeanu777

May I ask you the translation of:

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was das bedeutet:

BIR ZAMANLAR ??

Thank you! Besten Dank!


----------



## tristero

"at one time" (in the past)


----------



## Beldeanu777

tristero said:


> "at one time" (in the past)




_Teşşekür ederim_ !!


----------



## Volcano

*Once upon a time *


----------



## Beldeanu777

Volcano said:


> *Once upon a time *



_Teşşekür ederim_ !!


----------



## Volcano

*Rica Ederim*


----------



## tristero

Just a quilbbling clarification:  Although "bir zamanlar" can in some contexts be translated into English as "once upon a time", "bir zamanlar" is actually used "in real life" to describe things that used to be true in the past.  The Turkish for "once upon a time" as used in fairy-tales and the like is not "bir zamanlar", but rather "bir varmış bir yokmuş", meaning literally "once there was, and once there was not".


----------



## saktas

*"Once"* or *"Once upon a time"*

I prefer the second one


----------



## Beldeanu777

Dear Turkish friends

Thanks to you all. "My" bir zamanlar is spoken at the beginning of a song I like very much: Kadinim by Tanju Okan. So, now you know exactly ...

Teşşekür again to all of you!


----------



## nsabah

That is the name of the album, so in that sense bir zaman would mean Once upon a time. If you would say bir zamanlar at the start with a werb used in the past tense that it would mean we used to . Bir zamanlar içerdik. We used to drink. 
Great song by the way.


----------



## Beldeanu777

nsabah said:


> That is the name of the album, so in that sense bir zaman would mean Once upon a time. If you would say bir zamanlar at the start with a werb used in the past tense that it would mean we used to . Bir zamanlar içerdik. We used to drink.
> Great song by the way.




Very very kind of you my friend. Thank you a lots!!!


----------

